# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  صورة مسربة لشارون .. أصبح شبيها لفرعون جثة هامدة

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قال تعالى : 
وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ (42) 
مُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لا يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُمْ هَوَاءٌ (43)


اللهم أرنا في شارون عجائب قدرتك اللهم أجعله لمن خلفه آية اللهم اطل في عذابه

اللهم أرنا في شارون عجائب قدرتك اللهم أجعله لمن خلفه آية اللهم اطل في عذابه 

اللهم أرنا في شارون عجائب قدرتك اللهم أجعله لمن خلفه آية اللهم اطل في عذابه 





منقووووووووول

----------


## منحوسة

سبحان الله

الله يمهل ولا يهمل... يستاهل

تحياتي...

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*استغفر الله*

*لا اريد ان اكون من الشامتين*

*ولكن سبحان من ياخذ الحق للمضلومين* 

*سبحان من يمهل ولا يهمل*

*الله لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا*

*اللهم انه عبد من عبيدك  اعطيته القوه والقدرة* 
*فستعملها في افساد ارضك وسفك الدماء*

*اللهم فخذ حق العبيد  المظلومين وارهم فيه اياتك*
*وجعله عبرة لسائرين على نهجه*

*وخذ بايدينا وجعلنا مظلومين لا ظالمين*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله اكبر على كل ظالم* 

*ودعاء كل مظلوم وكل ام فجعت بأبنها بسبته ما يروح هدر* 

*يمهل ولا يهمل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يمهل ولا يهمل

هذه نهاية كل ظالم

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الله يلعنه ويلعن كل ظالم 
لا إله الا الله 
الله يزيده ولا يبيده 
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكورين على المرور
وفعلا يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## حواء الحوريه

الله ايزيده بالي هو فيه في الدنيا والاخره ويشفي اقلوبنا المحروقه على زيارة بيت القدس الي انحرمنا منهه وانحرمت اجدودنا قبلنا  ومشكور

----------


## حواء الحوريه

الله ايزيده بالي هو فيه في الدنيا والاخره ويشفي اقلوبنا المحروقه على زيارة بيت القدس الي انحرمنا منهه وانحرمت اجدودنا قبلنا ومشكوره على الصوره

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم أرنا في شارون عجائب قدرتك اللهم أجعله لمن خلفه آية اللهم اطل في عذابه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## قطيفي123

لعنه الله في الدنيا وفي الاخرة

هؤلاء الناس بااعو الاخرة واشترو الدنياا

لعنه الله

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

لاالله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
الله يمهل ولا يهمل
وهذا نهايه كل ظالم

----------


## عازفه الامل

سبحان الله 

يمهل ولا يهمل 

هذا جزاءه فى دنيااااااااااااااا

وفى الاخرة اعظم

----------


## اسير الهوى

هذا قليل فيما يستحق

اللهم عذبه في الدنيا عذاب ومرارت من ظلم وفي الآخرت اجعله مخلدا في النااااار

يسلمو على الصور..

----------

